# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Painkiller: Искупление / Painkiller: Redemption (2011/Rus/Eng/Repack by Dumu4)

## SJ24

*Релиз выпущен:* 2011
*Жанр:* Action (Shooter) / 3D / 1st Person
*Разработчик:* Homegrown Games
*Издатель:* JoWooD Entertainment
*Издатель в России:* Акелла
*Платформа:* PC

*Тип издания:* Repack (Лицензии)
*Язык интерфейса:* Русский
*Язык озвучки:* Английский
*Таблетка:* Вшита
*Размер файла:* 986 Мб

*Описание игры:* Добро пожаловать в мир вечной боли – вселенную игр Painkiller. На этот раз только два героя могут спасти Небеса от полного уничтожения: Дэниел и демон Белиал должны объединиться и положить конец эпическому конфликту между Раем и Адом. Новая Владычица Бездны наделена силами всех предыдущих лидеров ада вместе взятых, и она намерена продолжить войну до победного конца. Ее легионы сможет остановить лишь напряженная и кровавая битва. Сможете ли вы выжить, отражая бесконечные атаки кошмарных созданий и ужасных демонов?

*Особенности игры:*
* От 10 до 12 часов игрового времени;
* Собирайте души, для того, что бы превратиться в демона;
* Улучшенная графика и детали окружения;
* Более 6000 врагов - больше, чем в любой прошлой игре серии!
* Используйте могущественные карты таро, которые найдете в секретных зонах;
* На одной карте может быть до 1000 монстров – вас ждет напряженная битва с силами ада;
* Два героя: играйте за Дэниела или Белиала;
* Улучшенный ИИ – теперь вам не удастся спрятаться от врагов, они найдут вас!

*Системные требования:*
* Операционная система: Windows XP / Vista / 7
* Процессор: Pentium 4/Athlon XP 2.5 ГГц
* Оперативная память: 1 Гб памяти
* Видеокарта: 3D-ускоритель со 128 Мб памяти
* Звуковая карта: Совместимая с DirectX 9
* Свободное место на жестком диске: 3.1 Гб

*Особенности Repack'а:*
- Ничего не вырезано
- Звук перекодирован "wav-ogg-wav"
- Игра пропатчена до версии 1.02a
- Установка необходимого ПО: DirectX
- Время установки - около 6 минут
- Автор репака - Dumu4

*Скачать:

letitbit | vip-file | shareflare*

или частями по 200 Mb:

http://depositfiles.com/files/e37jlwokg
http://depositfiles.com/files/gcjpzz032
http://depositfiles.com/files/vnomwxym5
http://depositfiles.com/files/k1bhtv1ek
http://depositfiles.com/files/a6akasqur
http://depositfiles.com/files/077vtkdxp

----------

